# When People Ask What Your Dog Cost



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I made the mistake of answering this question to a family friend who then lectured me for almost an hour on shelters (who have all rejected me) and how I should have found a cheaper breeder etc etc. I got this from my dad too, at first, but he chilled out when I explained the situation more to him. For most others I just don't answer the question and say "I got him for a fair price".

So, what reactions have you gotten when people ask what your dog cost you? Do you even tell them anymore?


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

the answer is very simple, when I look at most shelters which make it so difficult to almost impossible for normal people to adopt a dog, what other choice is there left for us then get a dog from a breeder. If I am asked about my dog I just say priceless and leave it at that. when I think the time I have spend on rescue and shelter sites with so much difficulties I do wonder how much good they are doing for the dogs in need.
I always had dogs, have a great property and a good income, but still there are too many stones in the way of adopting a dog, sad but true


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not gonna comment on the shelter/rescue subject, except to say that I disagree with the statements made. There have already been some heated threads on the subject.

When I am asked about the cost of my PB, I tell the truth and I shock some people. They either think I am rich or that I got a very fancy dog. I'm not rich, and I do think Niko is pretty fancy.  And I don't give a fig what other people think of how I spend my money. If they want to go there and tell me what they think of how I spend my money, I can guarantee I can find about a hundred ways I'd prefer THEY spend their money.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nobody has ever asked me. I guess they all think my dogs are mutts.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

depends on why I think they're asking if it's because they're looking into getting a dog of their own and exploring all their options I'll tell them, if it's just because they're nosy I wont' tell. 
I have mutts and PB's so I've rescued (never had any trouble with rescuing) and bought from breeders, anyone wants to lecture me on spending money on a PB better be ready for the lecture I can give back on the way they spend their money.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am glad to tell them because I think she was a steal. She has been a great dog and everyone loves her that meets her. She is not aggressive, I can take her anywhere. Non-GSD people think she is a show dog because they can't see the flaws that a GSD person would see. I see what many others have paid and the problems they have and it makes me sad for them but reaffirms my opinion that I did NOT pay too much.
I also think that those who paid a lot for their GSDs believe they were worth it and justifiably so. You can't put a price tag on what they give to us.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

"$500"

Never had a problem, although I'm not sure how willing people are to piss off the owner of a ginormous black german shepherd. A shelter dog costs $200+ to adopt here, so I can't imagine people fretting over the price I spent on a dog from a breeder. With all the money people waste on technology that is going to become obsolete in a couple years, I think I'd just laugh at someone if they tried to lecture me about how that money could have saved two shelter dogs instead. I bet their cell phone could have saved 3.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Micky said:


> the answer is very simple, when I look at most shelters which make it so difficult to almost impossible for normal people to adopt a dog, what other choice is there left for us then get a dog from a breeder.


Wow. That's the first time I've ever heard a shelter being accused of being difficult to adopt a dog. In most places if you've got the $50-100, you've got a dog. I wish they'd be more strict. 

I've never come across that question so I can't answer you that. I'd probably tell people to myob though and that I felt my dog was worth every penny.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if they are looking for a dog and you are happy with yours then give them the contact information for the breeder.

if they are being snoopy then tell them , I don't know yet , I'll tell you at the very end , but , hey, wait , I don't plan on keeping all my bills and receipts .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow... never thought about it. There was the shelter fee, plus they told me what they spent in medicals for his recovery (which I voluntarily paid for), the dog bed, the leashes, collars, toys, food, treats, day-care, crate, vet bills, trainer... I would say I "pay" quite a bit Viktor's rescue...

But, he with worth every penny


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Wow. That's the first time I've ever heard a shelter being accused of being difficult to adopt a dog. In most places if you've got the $50-100, you've got a dog. I wish they'd be more strict.
> 
> I've never come across that question so I can't answer you that. I'd probably tell people to myob though and that I felt my dog was worth every penny.


My local shelters (3-4) wouldn't let us have a dog just because we don't have a back yard with a 6ft tall fence. Even if we had a back yard, if our fence was deemed too short we would have been rejected. They also didn't want to give puppies to first time owners. I had a lot of issues with my local shelters. 

Honestly, it's caused my family a lot of grief and stress because we always thought our house was a great deal (great location, easy to be active, trails right across the street, parks, all for such a great price... what more could we ask for?) and now all of the sudden we have people telling us that the several hundred thousand dollar home we got isn't good enough for a dog. Like we're unsafe, irresponsible owners, just because we didn't want to pay $150,000 more for a back yard.

What's more, we're moving in about 5-10 years to a home on acreage so I don't get the big deal in saving money right now for the long run.

It's a very touchy subject.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't pay a lot for either one of my dogs, but I still get shocked looks when I say I paid $350 for Saki. I usually get "why would you pay for a dog when there are free puppies in the paper or you can go to the humane society and get one?". I'm amazed at how many non-dog owners don't realize you have to pay to rescue. But my comeback, always, is "and I'd pay three times that all over again for her".


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

shelters and adoption - cats - all my cats have always been rescues from the shelter and they have been just exceptional pets . 
My record is cats that live very very long lives with us (yes in spite of the dogs) . One cat lived with us for 23 years . When we got her she was thought to be around 18 months to 2 years old.
Another cat from a shelter , 20 years . and so with others also.
When I went to adopt again at a shelter with new management , I filled out the application , even though they knew me because I would be there a few times a month donating hay for the guinea pigs , cat food, supplements for dogs - shampoo , collars etc to help them get into an appealing adoptable state. I was turned down !!!! the reason was that my house did not have a mud-room , ??? and I said honestly that occasssionally the cat would be outdoors. The cat is intended to be indoors , but they do sneak out and sit on the stone wall sunning themselves. Do I want them out - not really , not with the coyotes being so common around here lately . But I exit the house both hands on a pail or a box of chicken which I have to put down before I can close the door and out comes kitty . This management team had turned in to a bit of a hoarding situation. No home was good enough . They were being protective beyond what was reasonable . 
The sad thing is that this shelter had an outbreak of some contagious upper respiratory disease , was sealed off from visits of prospective adoptees (control of spreading disease) and many (most) of the cats were euthanized .
This was in the local newspaper .

A mudroom . I would love to have one . I am not going to construct one , and what contemporary home has one .

In the meantime pregnant females have been dropped off at my house and found in the barn with kittens which we have doctored , vaccinated , de-sexed , and taken to a local pet store that has an adoption centre every weekend . Kits that were not adopted came home with me till they got a great home. I ended up keeping two over time , and they are still with me some 8 years later. 
Don't seem to be any strays around lately due to coyotes I guess.

Carmen


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

That reminded me ... I was turned down at a shelter once for a cat adoption - because I was pregnant. They said I could come back after the baby was born and reapply.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

ladyfreckles said:


> My local shelters (3-4) wouldn't let us have a dog just because we don't have a back yard with a 6ft tall fence. Even if we had a back yard, if our fence was deemed too short we would have been rejected. They also didn't want to give puppies to first time owners. I had a lot of issues with my local shelters.


I'm sorry to hear that. I usually hear these kinds of comments in regards to rescues and not shelters. Even though I am very active in rescue, I likely would not be approved by many based on my vet records alone. I don't vaccinate my cats or dogs yearly and some rescues wouldn't like that. 

Unfortunately with some of the shelters around here, you can walk in, fill in an application, pay the fee and walk out with a dog or cat. They just don't have the staff to follow up on reference checks.

When I was looking for a dog, I had a hard time getting one from shelters or rescues because I had 2 cats at home. So, I did what many people do and bought a puppy. I understand it and I don't blame anyone for doing what they feel they have to do. And it's simply noone's business but your own what you paid and if you think it's reasonable or not.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaos is our PB....usually if people ask I just tell them that Kaos' breeder is passed away and he is 9, so prices vary. I will tell them what you can expect to pay for a dog from a reputable breeder if they are truly interested. Same goes when Kaos broke his front leg and we had a lot of vet visits/bills, my husbands friend asked rudely what that cost....I said unless you plan on covering it, it is none of your business.

I can tell you though our rescue Sherman.....cost us more in the long run, between rescue costs, some underlying health issues we had to correct, etc.....but since he isn't PB nobody cares what he cost if they did they'd think I was crazy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It depends on why they're asking. 

Nobody dares lecture me on the shelter/rescue topic. If they want to start comparing donation receipts, gas receipts for transporting dogs, and how many dogs I've fostered vs. how many dogs they've fostered we can do that, but so far nobody's taken me up on it.  It's funny-- people who have maybe one shelter dog or don't even have a dog want to lecture you on the breeder vs. shelter thing. My friends in rescue who _are_ just as active and have just as much invested in rescue as I do don't even bring it up. 

If they're just being nosy, I say something similar to what Carmen said, "I don't know, it's not over yet. I'm still paying."

If they're honestly interested in getting a working line Shepherd from a good breeder I'll tell them.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

We have gotten three German Shepherds from breeders, two from the same breeder, for a fair price, the going rate. We adopted one German Shepherd from a shelter, and that dog ended up costing more than the ones from a breeder, because the shelter dog was so sick, his medical care within the first three months was at least $2000. I noticed the same thing with a friend of mine who wanted a Great Dane. She said that Great Dane puppies were so expensive, she couldn't afford one. So she adopted one from a rescue, but his medical bills were so high he ended up costing more than if she had bought a puppy from a breeder. I certainly don't regret the shelter dog at all, he's a great sweet dog, but adopting a dog was certainly not a bargain.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

People were stunned over how much I paid for Sinister ($600) and he was from a byb.

Malice was supposed to cost double that but I didn't pay that for her. My mom about had a heart attack when I told her Malice's original price. :laugh:​


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If people ask me the exact cost, I just tell them. If they want to know why, I will tell them. I just answer the questions honestly and succinctly. Generally the people that preach to my face about how I'm killing shelter puppies don't realize that the majority of my pets have come and will come from shelters and rescues and I have volunteered for a local shelter and rescue.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

ladyfreckles said:


> So, what reactions have you gotten when people ask what your dog cost you? Do you even tell them anymore?


I usually let people know that I don't discuss my personal finances with anyone other than my spouse. Although I love the "priceless" response. I'll be more than happy to tell them where I got my dog and they can discuss prices/costs with them. 

I've never had anyone have a problem with me telling them this.

Just a little story: had a friend tell me he couldn't afford a puppy from "XYZ" breeder because their prices were too rich for him. I asked what they charged, he said $2,500. I asked how he knew that, he said someone else told him. I asked if he had talked to the breeder. "No". I told him he should. Turns out the breeder didn't charge that much after all. And he was able to afford a dog from the breeder he really wanted a dog from after all. If he had never talked to the breeder, he'd of never known until maybe he had gone somewhere else. This is part of the reason I don't like to discuss what I've paid with others. 

I have both adopted and purchased.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I usually hear these kinds of comments in regards to rescues and not shelters. Even though I am very active in rescue, I likely would not be approved by many based on my vet records alone. I don't vaccinate my cats or dogs yearly and some rescues wouldn't like that.
> 
> Unfortunately with some of the shelters around here, you can walk in, fill in an application, pay the fee and walk out with a dog or cat. They just don't have the staff to follow up on reference checks.
> 
> When I was looking for a dog, I had a hard time getting one from shelters or rescues because I had 2 cats at home. So, I did what many people do and bought a puppy. I understand it and I don't blame anyone for doing what they feel they have to do. And it's simply noone's business but your own what you paid and if you think it's reasonable or not.


I know it might not seem like it, but your reply really helped me. It's nice to feel acknowledged. :wub:

Also that was what the shelter was like in my hometown. Walk in, pay $20, get dog, leave. I volunteered there for a couple years and boy did I see some shady people leave with dogs. I swear my life expectancy dropped when I was working there. 



Emoore said:


> It depends on why they're asking.
> 
> Nobody dares lecture me on the shelter/rescue topic. If they want to start comparing donation receipts, gas receipts for transporting dogs, and how many dogs I've fostered vs. how many dogs they've fostered we can do that, but so far nobody's taken me up on it.  It's funny-- people who have maybe one shelter dog or don't even have a dog want to lecture you on the breeder vs. shelter thing. My friends in rescue who _are_ just as active and have just as much invested in rescue as I do don't even bring it up.


We donate hundreds yearly to the rescues/shelters around the area. We also donate any toys the cats reject, and when there are sales on food we donate high quality food. I was a volunteer at a horse rescue for years and volunteered a few times at some local shelters (mostly for events). Most of the people who lecture me don't give these shelters/rescues a darned thing.

Ultimately it's the owner's decision. I have friends who have spent $4000 on their dogs. Would I _ever_ spend that kind of money? Heck no! But it's not my place to criticize it. I just can't comprehend the mindset of people who feel the need to say that $500, $1000, $1500, or even $2500 is too much on a dog. I can't comprehend what made them think it's their right to criticize. The funny part is most of the people who have criticized me also have these fancy cars and live much more spendy lifestyles than my fiance and I live.

The only person who's been difficult to turn around and criticize right back is my dad. He's extremely frugal, and he can't understand why I spend any money on any thing at all! Hahaha.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

I really only answer when people honestly want to know. I learned early on that most people just want to find something to lecture you about.

My brother tried to argue with me on the whole breeder vs. rescue/shelter, telling me how much more affordable it would have been. Possibly, yes. But then he started lecturing me on the amount that we spent on our dog, and I had to find a way to explain it to him in terms that he would understand. He's big into outdoorsy things like backpacking, kayaking, skiing, etc. He doesn't do it AS much, but still. I asked him how much he spent on all of his gear. How much the airfare, gas, whatever costs were to get to said places.

By no means is Baxter my "hobby", but it DID put it into perspective for him. Baxter means more to me than he could possibly understand, and the price I paid for him is irrelevant to me, as are the vet bills, cost of food, antlers, safe and quality dog toys, training, blahblahblah. It doesn't matter to me. Baxter is worth every single penny I spend on him.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

We are picking up our puppy in 3 weeks from our first breeder. It will be our first dog that was not a rescue and our first puppy in 25 years. Our last dog was a year old when we got her and we sadly lost her a year ago next month and I still miss her. When we started looking for our next dog and decided on a GSD I turned to the internet and started searching for a rescue. It would have cost $400 dollars for a rescue GSD but I couldn't get past the fact that they wanted to visit and inspect my home and interview everyone that lives here. I understand that they want to ensure the dog gets a good home but it all felt very intrusive to us so we decided that we would go through a breeder. I don't know if we would have been approved or not, our last shelter animal was a cat we bought for my 18 yr old DD when she was 6 or 7. All that was required at that time was a phone call to our vet for a reference.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I second what a lot have said....if people are shocked to know what a dog cost up front, they would be appalled to know what they cost over a lifetime. Kaos was an anniversary present from my husband (not a surprise) and my husband always says that is the most expensive gift I'll ever get.....and he costs more every year.
We tend to get more comments on how much we spend on K's meds, food, memory foam bedding, etc. People are quick to comment on how much time is put into K now that he is older and needs more help. I hear a lot of "I would never "fill in the blank" for a dog, he's lucky he's not my dog, etc. To that I say, if you would never take care of a dog to this extent, you've never had a dog like Kaos....and yes I agree he's lucky he's not your dog!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

ladyfreckles said:


> I made the mistake of answering this question to a family friend who then lectured me for almost an hour on shelters (who have all rejected me) and how I should have found a cheaper breeder etc etc. I got this from my dad too, at first, but he chilled out when I explained the situation more to him. For most others I just don't answer the question and say "I got him for a fair price".
> 
> So, what reactions have you gotten when people ask what your dog cost you? Do you even tell them anymore?


I highly doubt they "all" rejected you. There's dozens of shelters who reject nobody, I know my shelter never did and dogs were $35.00 to adopt! Pasco shelter would never turn anyone down, there's no requirements to adopt unless it's a pit bull, and did you apply to _all_ the German Shepherd rescues in WA and OR??
Yes they have requirements to make sure the dog is a good match to the owner but I never saw your application and we had 5 purebred GSDs, four of whom are puppies, so I can safely say you never applied to us, either.
**You stated from the outset that you were not interested in adopting and that's fine, but please do not then say that you got rejected by _all_ the shelters, when you didn't even try to adopt, or if you did apply, at all, then not to very many.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Liesje said:


> If people ask me the exact cost, I just tell them. If they want to know why, I will tell them. I just answer the questions honestly and succinctly. Generally the people that preach to my face about how I'm killing shelter puppies don't realize that the majority of my pets have come and will come from shelters and rescues and I have volunteered for a local shelter and rescue.


Exactly what I do as well!
I have a rescue and a purebred. The initial cost of a dog can be deceiving. Without a doubt, my rescue has taken more money, time, care and effort than my purebred's purchase price. I'm all for rescues, but I just tell people that I got my purebred for the type of things I wanted to do with my GSD (Sch, conformation etc). I don't like to get too into it with people though... No use trying to reason with some


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I highly doubt they "all" rejected you. There's dozens of shelters who reject nobody, I know my shelter never did and dogs were $35.00 to adopt! Pasco shelter would never turn anyone down, there's no requirements to adopt unless it's a pit bull, and did you apply to _all_ the German Shepherd rescues in WA and OR??
> Yes they have requirements to make sure the dog is a good match to the owner but I never saw your application and we had 5 purebred GSDs, four of whom are puppies, so I can safely say you never applied to us, either.
> **You stated from the outset that you were not interested in adopting and that's fine, but please do not then say that you got rejected by _all_ the shelters, when you didn't even try to adopt, or if you did apply, at all, then not to very many.


Yes, all of the local ones rejected me for a German Shepherd Puppy. No, I will not drive 300+ miles just to get a shelter dog. If you're expecting me to apply to all of the ones in a 400+ mile wide state, you've got to be joking. I support local shelters and local shelters alone. I will not go down into Oregon to adopt a dog, either.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I usually hear these kinds of comments in regards to rescues and not shelters. Even though I am very active in rescue, I likely would not be approved by many based on my vet records alone. I don't vaccinate my cats or dogs yearly and some rescues wouldn't like that.


And there again, you might be surprised, the home to get approved for a puppy through our rescue has no fenced yard - at all - he lives in a gorgeous cabin on 80 acres and his house is situated on such an area that it's impossible to fence. He's a great owner and thrilled with his puppy.
Being a smaller rescue we go on a case-by-case basis. I have approved homes with no fence and rejected homes with no fence, depending on the situation. For instance, a couple applied to adopt a Basset pup we had recently, but they had a problem. No fence, and the last dog died by being run over when they had the dog out pottying, "stepped inside to answer the phone" and the dog took off after something. 
I declined that app., but subsequently approved the man with 80 acres and a cabin, because of the area his home is set on, and the fact he's had several dogs that lived into their teens. He won't let anything happen to that puppy, I know.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

ladyfreckles said:


> Yes, all of the local ones rejected me for a German Shepherd Puppy. No, I will not drive 300+ miles just to get a shelter dog. If you're expecting me to apply to all of the ones in a 400+ mile wide state, you've got to be joking. I support local shelters and local shelters alone. I will not go down into Oregon to adopt a dog, either.


Wow. Okay. But then don't complain they "all" rejected you  because that's not true at all.
Oh, and _all_ the GSD puppies have gone to the Seattle area to live. Guess what, their people drove, happily, the "300 miles" to get their new family members


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

The shelter I adopted one dog from charged $140 adoption fee. I wanted my own vet to neuter him, but no, I was told the shelter vet had to do it. The shelter vet did such a bad neutering job, that the poor dog I adopted ended up at my vets three days later having surgery again to repair the bad neuter and clean out infected tissue. He was in the doggy hospital for days and I was told the infection was so bad, he might not survive. My vet was so angry at the shelter, she called them to tell the vet they almost killed the dog, and she told me the shelter vet's response was basically so what, he was only a shelter dog. I sent that shelter vet copies of my vet bills required to keep the dog alive after their crappy "care", and received no response from them. 

So that was my one shelter experience in the last twenty years. I'm glad I got the dog, but my shelter experience sucked. I can't believe a shelter vet would care so little about the animals they treat that they almost killed the dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kittilicious said:


> That reminded me ... I was turned down at a shelter once for a cat adoption - because I was pregnant. They said I could come back after the baby was born and reapply.


Toxoplasmosis. 

The shelter says, "You're welcome."


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's really too bad. We use the same vet for the rescues that we use for our own dogs. It's not a volunteer basis either, that they work on our dogs, we pay like any other customer and our foster dogs and puppies do great with the surgeries.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Toxoplasmosis.
> 
> The shelter says, "You're welcome."


Is there an applauding smiley somewhere?


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Toxoplasmosis.
> 
> The shelter says, "You're welcome."


My fiance doesn't let me anywhere near the litter box (it's covered and in a separated corner in the house) because of this. He changes the litter box, not me. I'm not even pregnant. He just says it's for my safety. 



msvette2u said:


> That's really too bad. We use the same vet for the rescues that we use for our own dogs. It's not a volunteer basis either, that they work on our dogs, we pay like any other customer and our foster dogs and puppies do great with the surgeries.


Hopefully those pups find homes soon.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The GSD puppies have, we have a few "generic" ones (aka black mutts) that need homes.
However, we're coming to Seattle in a few weeks to an adoption even just for those people who feel they cannot drive "300 miles"  to adopt a pet


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

ladyfreckles said:


> My fiance doesn't let me anywhere near the litter box (it's covered and in a separated corner in the house) because of this. He changes the litter box, not me. I'm not even pregnant. He just says it's for my safety.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully those pups find homes soon.



I was replying to this post:
Kittilicious 
Senior Member

 

Join Date: Sep 2011
Location: Minnesota
Posts: 497 










That reminded me ... I was turned down at a shelter once for a cat adoption - because I was pregnant. They said I could come back after the baby was born and reapply. 
__________________
:gsdhead: Knuckles - born 8/21/11 - the GSD I've dreamed of all my life, wasn't looking for but just found his way to me anyway.
(and can't forget Saki; the Golden Retriever, Born 11/07/07) :wub:
https://www.facebook.com/berleen 


You are not them, right? Just making sure - am I talking to the right person?!?


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> The GSD puppies have, we have a few "generic" ones (aka black mutts) that need homes.
> However, we're coming to Seattle in a few weeks to an adoption even just for those people who feel they cannot drive "300 miles"  to adopt a pet


We've already found our breeder. Also I have my reasons for that and I would appreciate it if you backed off.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I was asked yesterday at Home Depot how much my dog cost. I just told him I don't remember but that with two dogs, with vet bills, food, training, grooming, supplies etc it is not cheap.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Toxoplasmosis.
> 
> The shelter says, "You're welcome."


Yep, I already knew about that, which is why my husband was doing the litterbox at the time for the cat we already had (this was 17 years ago).


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I had an awesome shelter experience-I took my older dog and the GSD female growled at him-I really wanted 2 dogs that got along-so the shelter worker offerred to bring her 2 visit they got along perfectly in my home and always did and she stayed-really just wished that she lived longer-have also gotten dogs from breeders-its just a choice


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and she was $20-best$20 I ever spent


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

All ours are rescued, and out of the 10 that live here full time, only 2 are mixes. And all but 1 were "free" but then again, we had to fully vet them to the tune of up to $400-500 each which included their spay/neuters, chips, vaccines, and any other issues that needed tended to.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> And there again, you might be surprised, the home to get approved for a puppy through our rescue has no fenced yard - at all - he lives in a gorgeous cabin on 80 acres and his house is situated on such an area that it's impossible to fence. He's a great owner and thrilled with his puppy.
> Being a smaller rescue we go on a case-by-case basis. I have approved homes with no fence and rejected homes with no fence, depending on the situation. For instance, a couple applied to adopt a Basset pup we had recently, but they had a problem. No fence, and the last dog died by being run over when they had the dog out pottying, "stepped inside to answer the phone" and the dog took off after something.
> I declined that app., but subsequently approved the man with 80 acres and a cabin, because of the area his home is set on, and the fact he's had several dogs that lived into their teens. He won't let anything happen to that puppy, I know.


 I didn't say anything about a fenced in yard. 

Again, *very* actively involved in 2 rescues and well known at many local shelters. I'm not worried about not being approved plus I have my hands full with my dogs and fosters but many rescues have blanket policies and some would turn me down for not being "current" on vaccinations. If I weren't involved in rescue, I would fully expect it to be an issue if I applied with a group that doesn't know me.

Besides, this thread isn't about rescues and who they will or will not approve. It's about how you handle it when people ask about how much your dog cost.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I told whoever asked how much I paid for Jazz and quickly learned that was a mistake. People will definitely judge and it's really none of their business so I now say that I don't discuss my finances.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

When asking about the puppy we are getting, I laugh and say "Enough..." and leave it at that. Most people around here think you are crazy or a dog snob if you spend more than $200 on a dog.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

BR870 said:


> When asking about the puppy we are getting, I laugh and say "Enough..." and leave it at that. Most people around here think you are crazy or a dog snob if you spend more than $200 on a dog.


Those are the kind of people who view dogs as inferior beings.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife and I made a deal that we would not tell anyone who really knows us. If someone who I don't know asks, I tell them he cost more than our boat, but less than our motorhome. That usually ends the conversation. I think it always interesting that people would ask the question, but I don't really mind as I don't think there is any malice or judgement behind it. I would like to see a thread on what it really costs to own a dog per year. It might serve as a reality check for those who believe it's not expensive.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I tell them how much Ozzy costed ($225), and people always say, "Oh, that's not bad." 
Well, it's pretty expensive for a BYB dog. Do I wish I didn't buy Ozzy? No - I love him to bits and he's my life. Do I regret giving that 'breeder' a penny? Yes.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I always tell people the truth, "I don't remember." It's been less than a year and I honestly just don't remember. If they push the issue I give them a ball park of between $250 and $350. I just looked it up on the rescue's website and I guess she cost me $300, so I wasn't lying to people. Some people have said that's not too bad, but others have made it clear they thought that was a lot of money for a rescue dog. I just shrug my shoulders at those people and say, "It's a good thing I didn't ask you to pay for huh." with a little laugh. If I bought a dog from a good breeder and paid $1000-2500 for it I would probably only tell my cousin who bought a dog for a similar price. In my opinion money matters are just nobody's business. I love people who think they know how you should be spending your money.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

ladyfreckles said:


> Those are the kind of people who view dogs as inferior beings.


I view dogs as inferior beings and I would be willing to spend the money necessary to buy a dog from a good breeder.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

If I know the person, I'll tell. There have been a few surprised "so expensive" comments, but nothing rude just because I already have a personal relationship with them. My close friends have deemed me "high maintenance" years ago and didn't even bat an eye. But I interact with people with a pretty homogenous background - university (usually business) students with well-off families, so I expect the reaction will change when I start walking my dog in the city. 

But honestly, if people can spend 10s of thousands of dollars on handbags, my 1500 is nothing for a pet with a life expectancy of 10+ years. 

In terms of shelters, I will always go the shelter and rescue route for cats and other small pets, but don't think I will for a GSD. I am active at our local shelter, and walk dogs for them.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> I didn't say anything about a fenced in yard.
> 
> Again, *very* actively involved in 2 rescues and well known at many local shelters. I'm not worried about not being approved plus I have my hands full with my dogs and fosters but many rescues have blanket policies and some would turn me down for not being "current" on vaccinations. If I weren't involved in rescue, I would fully expect it to be an issue if I applied with a group that doesn't know me.
> 
> Besides, this thread isn't about rescues and who they will or will not approve. It's about how you handle it when people ask about how much your dog cost.


My post was a response to the OPs comment that "all" the shelters turned her down to adopt a dog or puppy. That statement was in the 1st post in this thread.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have to say "I'm still paying for them".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kittilicious said:


> Yep, I already knew about that, which is why my husband was doing the litterbox at the time for the cat we already had (this was 17 years ago).


But here is what the shelter was preventing - someone who said this, and then did it themselves anyway, and have something tragic happen, and they get blamed for it. 

Dinged if they do, dinged if they don't, is typically what does happen, but good for them for erring on the side of caution. 

They may also not have a good experience - so best practice thinking - in adopting out cats and kittens to homes with babies coming in. If there is a high return rate after the babies or born, or because there is a new baby, they may want the nesting mother to have time to think it over.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> My post was a response to the OPs comment that "all" the shelters turned her down to adopt a dog or puppy. That statement was in the 1st post in this thread.


Well, you quoted me.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Pet stores around here charge upwards of $1000 for puppy mill dogs. Of course, if the
puppy is still sitting there 4 weeks later it is half price or less.
Shelters and rescues are not all the same. There are shelters that charge $400+ and there are breed rescues that also charge that much. There are also shelters that cost a lot less but none less than $200 (that I have seen). I have had 2 dogs from shelters and one (current) from a breeder. In between last and current dog I was looking into going through a breed rescue org (or 2) and their requirements were ridiculously strict. As stated above, one of them required a 6-foot fenced yard... etc, etc. ...... which I have and don't use because I can give the dog a LOT more exercise in places other than my yard.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

OH, because you said "these kinds of comments" which I took to mean "lack of fence" since that was why the OP felt she was declined. 
Or that's what the shelters said, anyway.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've actually had family members ask me how much i paid for just getting my dogs and I tell them. 

Riley- adoption fee $90
Zena - adoption fee $90
Shasta - Oops litter $150. 

My next dog just for purchasing, i'm expecting to pay minimum $1000. 

My family knows not to argue because I rescue and donate and i dont feel its necessary to be ONLY pro-rescue or ONLY pro-breeder. I will go wherever i need to go to get the dog or cat that best fits in with the family and what i'm looking for. 

I had ONE person ask me how much i paid for Shasta. I told her and she started in about rescuing. I was not very nice when i told her it was none of her business where and how i spent my money and the fact i have 2 rescue dogs at home before Shasta came into the picture really was none of her business but if she wanted to argue about rescuing being the only way to go she needed to do it with someone else because i've done my share of rescuing and continue to do it whenever i'm able. 
They spend their money how they wish and i spend mine how i wish. I dont lecture them and I will go off if they try to lecture me. End of story.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I generally only tell people what I paid that I know understand the price of a dog from a reputable breeder. Down here in the south, those people are few and far between. I've probably only told 2 people what I've actually paid for my dog, and one of them wanted the breeder's info. The others, I just said, "expensive". Down here it seems the only thing that qualifies a good dog is AKC papers and $350 is around the going rate unless you're buying a teacup 5oz. dog, then people justify an $800 price tag. I don't care to explain to people that don't understand, so I essentially avoid the topic.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When someone asks me how much I spent on my dogs...horses...etc. I simply say "Noneya." I wouldn't ask someone else how much they spent on their purchase. If they want to tell me, fine. But I don't feel it's any of their business what I spent.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I tell people how much his original purchase price was...not what I actually paid for him cause that is none of their business. He is on a co-own and thus the terms are different than a normal purchase.

I get the question more with my little APBT, I tell them what I paid for her which was nothing,she's registered and from decent breeding. 

People usually have opinions on the fact that I bought instead of rescued. I prefer purebred papered dogs from good lineage over a rescue dog who's lineage is unprovable and untraceable. That's just my thinking.


----------



## ChiliD (Nov 1, 2011)

Regarding the original poster's comment about "all" shelters rejecting her, I think most people realize she meant all of the shelters she visited, not "all" shelters. Let's be reasonable.

People have asked me in the past, and I have told them how much I paid. I did not, however, tell my wife how much I paid for our 1st family dog. She did not grow up with dogs, and was hesitant anyway. The $600 nut in 1999 may have been too much for her to handle. I told her $400, and even that seemed like a lot to her.

When our dog passed away from cancer a few months ago, she commented that the love and companionship we received for 12.5 years was priceless, and she would not even ask me how much our next dog will be.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Has anyone considered answering, "It's none of your business?" After all, I don't go around asking people how much they paid for their handbag, their car, their jewelry, their house, etc. What business do they have asking me how much I paid for my dog?


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I'm sort of the same situation as you lady, with my family. They don't care about the shelter, theyre just shocked I spent $740 on a dog !... but for this PB it was a steal !...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

msvette2u said:


> Wow. Okay. But then don't complain they "all" rejected you  because that's not true at all.
> Oh, and _all_ the GSD puppies have gone to the Seattle area to live. Guess what, their people drove, happily, the "300 miles" to get their new family members


What's with the attitude? :thinking: Just because _you_ think it's reasonable to check every single shelter or rescue in a several hundred mile radius before giving up on adopting from a shelter, doesn't mean that everyone thinks that's reasonable or that they have to agree with you. How many rescues are there in Oregon and Washington? Do really think people should be required to apply to ALL of them before giving up on rescue? Maybe you do think that, but what's the point of bashing people over the head with your opinion? Do you really think that helps your cause? 

Your "all" is simply different than someone else's "all". But why stop with Oregon and Washington? She apparently didn't look in California shelters or apply with California rescues either. Shouldn't she have done that, as well as in Idaho and Montana? Couldn't "all" even include the entire U.S.?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AbbyK9 said:


> Has anyone considered answering, "It's none of your business?" After all, I don't go around asking people how much they paid for their handbag, their car, their jewelry, their house, etc. What business do they have asking me how much I paid for my dog?


Well, it IS none of their business, but that's a pretty rude response. Yes, asking someone what they paid for something is a rude question, but most people would rather be more diplomatic than to respond in kind, at least with people they know. It's one thing to be rude in response to a stranger, but it can be awkward with a co-worker, neighbor, relative, or friend.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

All I'm going to say to that...(speaking of "attitude"!) is that yes, if people are intent on adopting there are no boundaries or borders. 

I'm actually glad you mentioned it, although I was told this thread isn't about rescues, because I forgot to point out we've had people fly in from California, drive from British Columbia (actually quite a few Canadians) and even from the East Coast to adopt dogs from us. When it's love, it's love, and love knows no bounds!

So..."300 miles " seems like a pretty short distance in comparison - when one actually _does_ want to adopt 

I realize you really don't care for me but just because you're a "mod" doesn't mean you can attack those you don't agree with. And yes, if you re-read, it does seem as if you're out for blood...almost every time you respond to me, and I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If it's someone I know and they are genuinely curious, I will answer. It's not something I'm ashamed of or proud of, it's just a number. I've asked people how much they paid for their computer, camera lens, etc. If it's a complete stranger on the street, well I generally am already giving off "buzz off!" signals already and probably wouldn't even hear them ask.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

"Not nearly what she is worth".


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> All I'm going to say to that...(speaking of "attitude"!) is that yes, if people are intent on adopting there are no boundaries or borders.
> 
> I'm actually glad you mentioned it, although I was told this thread isn't about rescues, because I forgot to point out we've had people fly in from California, drive from British Columbia (actually quite a few Canadians) and even from the East Coast to adopt dogs from us. When it's love, it's love, and love knows no bounds!
> 
> ...


Please stop being condescending. If you must be, take this conversation to PM and leave everyone out of it. I don't understand why you feel the need to attack me. I'm sorry.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

msvette2u said:


> I realize you really don't care for me but just because you're a "mod" doesn't mean you can attack those you don't agree with. And yes, if you re-read, it does seem as if you're out for blood...almost every time you respond to me, and I'm not sure why that is.


I'm sorry you feel like I attacked you, but it's simply not true. I neither like or dislike you - I don't even know you and I don't have anything against you personally. But I do think that the way you responded to the OP was completely uncalled for, and it's not the first time I've seen you react that way to other people. 

The OP feels like you're being condescending towards her, and I agree. I'll go so far as to say your replies to her were snotty. Sorry if you think that means that I'm "out for blood", but I can assure you it's not personal. Perhaps you're not aware of it and it's completely unintentional, but you should know that your tone is often abrasive.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Well, it IS none of their business, but that's a pretty rude response. Yes, asking someone what they paid for something is a rude question, but most people would rather be more diplomatic than to respond in kind, at least with people they know. It's one thing to be rude in response to a stranger, but it can be awkward with a co-worker, neighbor, relative, or friend.


It is considered rude to ask a cattle rancher how many acres he/she has and how many head of cattle do they have. You could say how many head can you have per acre, if you were truly interested in such things. 

If a person approaches me and asks how much I paid for my dog, my answer would be general, you can find showlines for aprox. 'x' amount and working lines for aprox. 'x' amount. How much I personally spent on my dog is truly my business. 

If someone came out to my house and asked me how much did I pay for my horse, I would find that a weird question. But my answer would again be general, you can find a horse like this for aprox. 'x' amount.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly- $25 from a BYB/oops.
Tanner-$125 from a shelter.

Tanner cost more because that included his neutering, vaccinations, vet examination, food, and shelter. The only thing we had an issue was Molly because she got kennel cough, which was curable and we were able to treat it. We have never had any health or behavior issues with dog. I haven't really had anyone ask if they do I will tell them, if they ask why Tanner was more I will explain. 

I prefer to give my money to a shelter/rescue or good breeder because I know they are using my money for the dogs and not to fill their pockets.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I have actually never purchased a dog, all three of mine are rescues. BUT I have entered several "discussions" regarding the price reputable breeders charge.

My rebuttal when they say that reputable breeders charge too much and people should just buy a dog out of the paper is this:

"Well, my Apollo wasn't originally from a reputable breeder, and I spent over $5,000.00 in vet bills the first few months I had him due to hereditary health issues, so I consider spending $1,000 - $1,500 at a good breeder money well spent!"

You can spend the money on a reputable breeder and not only have less of a chance that your pup will develop issues, but you also get the knowledge and support of that breeder for life.

Or, you can spend the money on vet bills... and all the worry that goes along with that!

(This is rescuing aside... I obviously support rescue so I do recommend this to everyone, but the post was about buying from breeders so I only commented on that. In case any one was wondering:
-$81 for Luna from a shelter - answered a questionnaire with a few simple questions and no reference checks - drove 60.77 miles to get her

-$250 for Apollo from a purebred rescue - developed a relationship with the rescue owners via email and phone calls, fencing requirements were waived as a result - we drove 324.7 miles to get him.

-$0 for Nova, he was pulled from a shelter from a behavioral trainer, who approached us about taking him because she knew what kind of dog owners we were, and she was so happy we wanted to adopt him that she waived her normal adoption fee. We drove 16.26 miles to get him.)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never had any problem with applying to adopt a dog from a shelter or rescue, and I have a 4 foot fence... Before I got Bianca I applied to several rescues/shelters, was not rejected but it just turned out their dogs were not a good match for my home. I did foster a few during that time as well.

If someone asks me how much Bianca was I will tell them, I've never had anyone complain about it. I got her as an adult, the fee was $500 and I think it was fair for a dog from good lines who already had some training in obedience/tracking/scentwork and was OFA'd hips/elbows and was vetted.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> I forgot to point out we've had people fly in from California, drive from British Columbia (actually quite a few Canadians) and even from the East Coast to adopt dogs from us. When it's love, it's love, and love knows no bounds!


So are these people falling *in love* from an internet listing? I'm guessing you won't be able to do a home visit, then? 

Seriously, there are many different levels of rescues/shelters out there. There are some here in Georgia where if you have the cash, you have the pet. Then to the other extreme are the rescues that really don't think anyone is good enough, short of St Francis of Assisi himself. If (and that is a gigantic if) I were looking to take in a rescue and got turned multiple times, I'd probably look at buying from a breeder, too.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

bocron said:


> So are these people falling *in love* from an internet listing? I'm guessing you won't be able to do a home visit, then?


When I adopted Luna, there were people from SUPER far away wanting to adopt either her or her littermates. (I don't blame them, really.. they were super cute puppies!). The shelter refused to adopt over the phone and said it was "first come, first served" to approved applicants. Since their application process was so easy, there were A LOT of approved applicants. I showed up three hours early and was third in line... luckily the person who arrived second decided to pass out numbers to people as they arrived or it would've been pure chaos... I imagine "Black Friday" like crowds with shelter workers getting trampled by the masses.  It helped that the guy was a big, mean looking dude (was actually a decent fellow, just intimidating) and he kept things in line. In the end, he must've been impressed by our story because he gave me his number and as a result, the puppy I wanted was still available.

People drove from STATES away and drove home empty handed because there were only four puppies.

The whole thing was pretty much Not Cool, though, if you ask me. They should've given the dogs to the BEST HOMES, none of this "first come, first served" nonsense.

Puppies and "celebrity dogs" (the ones with touching stories shown on the news, or the ones who've been owned by celebrities and treated poorly - like the Vick dogs) are the ones that people drive for miles and miles to adopt. Regular dogs don't usually get as much of a response, or else there wouldn't be dogs sitting in shelters and rescues for months and years waiting for a forever home that might never come.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> "Not nearly what she is worth".


Ooo. I like this one!! I know what I'm going to say from now on!

Usually I say "More than I ever thought I would and I'm totally glad". Then, if they're still interested, I go on a bit about how I think you can get a GREAT and AWESOME rescue but when you're operating on a very short and small window of time, you might not get what you want when you want it, and that I've done rescues in the past and this time I wanted the best possible pup with the best possible start. 

And so far, it's a dream. He has excellent nerve, temperament and health so far. Which IMHO makes the whole puppy thing a lot easier.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

bocron said:


> So are these people falling *in love* from an internet listing? I'm guessing you won't be able to do a home visit, then?


Yep! It happens!

And yes to the home visit - you just need to find someone in their area who will do it, and not all groups will allow long distance adoptions. Some do for special circumstances. 

This is interesting because I think it's rude to ask how much things cost in general. And kind of just ignore it. My pets are all rescues, so I will educate - I will say something like well, if I had payed for everything the rescue did, they would have cost X amount, but the rescue only charged Y amount. 

I do add that if I ever had the need to purchase a dog for a specific purpose, I would values buy - and get a dog from a breeder I felt was as dogcentric as could be - and that I would be willing to pay a good price for that. 

I do like to also point out the divide it yearly by # of years you hope to have the dog. I think people have learned not to ask me things...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm in love with Rocco, and I have only seen him through the internet...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:rofl: It's true! He wants Regis Philbin's old job...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Why? Wanna buy him?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am surprised how this thread has been rather nasty. The thread itself is reasonable. I mean, people would NEVER ask how much you make, or what you paid for your couch, or what your adopted kid cost you, but just like people feel free to pet your dog, offer unsolicited training advice, offer unsolicited advice about the dog's breed or mixture, they also ask frequently how much you paid for the dog.

And it is generally not appropriate to say, none of your  business.

I usually hesitate, because it always catches me off guard. And then I cater my answer to the questioner, usually something like, too much.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm sorry you feel like I attacked you, but it's simply not true. I neither like or dislike you - I don't even know you and I don't have anything against you personally. *But I do think that the way you responded to the OP was completely uncalled for,* and it's not the first time I've seen you react that way to other people.
> 
> The OP feels like you're being condescending towards her, and I agree. I'll go so far as to say your replies to her were snotty. Sorry if you think that means that I'm "out for blood", but I can assure you it's not personal. Perhaps you're not aware of it and it's completely unintentional, but you should know that your tone is often abrasive.


And I didn't think it was called for, to do the "I'd never drive 300 miles to adopt a dog  " thing . I expect that from rude potential adopters but not someone on the internet forum. 
It's kind of amazing, when people are nice to me, I am nice in return...when rudeness springs up, on forums, it often begets rudeness.
And FYI the adopter stated long ago, when she first joined, she did not want to adopt a dog, so why start a thread bemoaning the fact nobody would adopt to her!? Kind of a shock to my system first thing this morning! I'm sure, had the OP been truly interested in adopting (which, again, she stated over and over she wasn't) she could have found a young dog in rescue. 

And I hardly feel I have a market on abrasiveness, there's plenty of abrasive people here, yourself included, so...pot, meet kettle, and all that! 




bocron said:


> So are these people falling *in love* from an internet listing? I'm guessing you won't be able to do a home visit, then?


Oh yes it's easy to do a home visit long distance. It's called networking 
And just as easy to "fall in love" over the 'net, with just a photo, yes, and fly, drive, crawl, whatever you have to do, to get your new family member!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! Rocco :wub:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Let's please get back on topic and away from the rescue/shelter discussion. If you want to talk about the latter start another thread. 

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa

****


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Deleted the rest after reading the post, posted while I was typing.


But as for those who say that you should find a breeder who is cheaper, well, the cost of the puppy is NOT indicative of whether a breeder is good or bad, but spending $1500 - $2500 at a reputable breeder is money spent on dogs and pedigree and health screenings, and showing, and trialing, and training, and education, experience, knowledge etc.; while even $150 spent at a foul breeder is encouraging people to put as little money as possible into their dog, and breed them as often as they can, making as many puppies as possible. To those that understand this, it is a no-brainer, to those who don't, well, there is really no quick path to enlightenment.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

we normally haven't gotten the cost question much as we have gotten the where did you get her question. and i am honest that we got her from a byb. some ppl give us the why not the shelter. here its 75 for a dog at the humane society, 40 at animal control. they supposed to do homechecks, etc. we tried the shelter route. were too young to adopt being 20. they didnt want to risk it. the gsd rescue in our area only adopts to people with homes and will not adopt to someone in an apartment and make it a requirement to take the dog to training. which we have had jasmine in sub novice obd, novice, and open and now sh is in agility 1 so trainning isnt the problem. when asked for the price i paid i tell them the truth. i paid 250 for her at 16 weeks, her littermates were 600 but she was the last to go. and we were going to leave without her but she weighed 16 lbs at 16 weeks and was flea infested, wormy and ribs showing. even though we bought her i feel like we rescued her from a bad situation even if we got in over our heads at the beginning


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

DTS said:


> we normally haven't gotten the cost question much as we have gotten the where did you get her question. and i am honest that we got her from a byb. some ppl give us the why not the shelter. here its 75 for a dog at the humane society, 40 at animal control. they supposed to do homechecks, etc. we tried the shelter route. were too young to adopt being 20. they didnt want to risk it. the gsd rescue in our area only adopts to people with homes and will not adopt to someone in an apartment and make it a requirement to take the dog to training. which we have had jasmine in sub novice obd, novice, and open and now sh is in agility 1 so trainning isnt the problem. when asked for the price i paid i tell them the truth. i paid 250 for her at 16 weeks, her littermates were 600 but she was the last to go. and we were going to leave without her but she weighed 16 lbs at 16 weeks and was flea infested, wormy and ribs showing. even though we bought her i feel like we rescued her from a bad situation even if we got in over our heads at the beginning


Sometimes it is hard to leave a critter in a bad spot. From the standpoint of encouraging bad breeders, you would have done better to leave and call the humane society and aprise them of the situation. Sometimes it is hard to walk away from a critter, especially a puppy. I am sure she has benefited from a great home.

This is why I won't even go into a store that sells puppies. Many of them are sold because people feel sorry for them in that small cage. And the nasty, evil people are counting on that. But walking away from puppies is just awful.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

selzer said:


> I mean, people would NEVER ask how much you make, or what you paid for your couch, or what your adopted kid cost you


My husband does. Drives me NUTS! He asked a friend of his this summer, "How much money do you spend at the bar in a week?" after the friend joked about writing his last 5 checks to the bar. I wanted to crawl under the bar and die. He'll ask anyone how much something costs or how much they make in a year, how much their car costs, nothing is off limits.. I just wasn't raised that way. Then he thinks the people are rude when they don't give him a dollar amount.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> My husband does. Drives me NUTS! He asked a friend of his this summer, "How much money do you spend at the bar in a week?" after the friend joked about writing his last 5 checks to the bar. I wanted to crawl under the bar and die. He'll ask anyone how much something costs or how much they make in a year, how much their car costs, nothing is off limits.. I just wasn't raised that way. Then he thinks the people are rude when they don't give him a dollar amount.


That's what my family is like. My dad's like a bear. He will act all menacing and really grill into you until you give him an answer, too. He'll start to demand answers as to why you won't tell him. Then he'll accuse you of not saying because you're ashamed of your answer. It's really annoying.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Well....
my boyfriend bought my rottweiler from a shelter for me cause I wanted a dog. I hadn't had a dog for year and half until I bought Bella; She was $50 which included her first shots and spaying.  
Hachi was free; bc my mother had him and decided to give him to me. my bf doesn't really like him like he does Bella; its bc he is still a puppy and he never had a big dog when he was growing up, they had little vicious house dogs LOL (Chihuahuas and Jack Russels) I know he is aggravating at times but I tell him that he is still a puppy and will calm down once he matures. Which to be honest ive never had a excited gsd b4; my first one was calm natured, never had one ounce of trouble from. When we opened our gates to let ppl in or out he never had that drive to wander or dig under fence or jump on ppl. We never really had to tell him NO bc he just never really did anything wrong. But Hachi is the opposite; I know I will never have Warrior back or have Hachi act just like him, just wish he would slow down be calm.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I tell them she's worth more than I paid. And she is.


----------

